# Next Gen Prius to Get Solar Panels



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The high-end trim lines of the redesigned Prius will have solar panels on the roof, which will supply part of the 2-5 kilowatts needed to power the air conditioners.

More...


----------



## jstack6 (Jul 26, 2007)

that's not a big item. In fact they would be hard pressed to get 500 watts off the roof, most of the time the panels will be at the wrong angle for top energy. What happenm when you park in a garage ? Or go away on vacation for a few weeks or drive in a tunnel or park in the shade to keep the car cool ? The solar is not made or wasted. 


The big news is they always plan to make the next generation prius 30-40% more efficient. In 2010 they will have the plug-in option for 100 mpg. 

Solar should always be where it won't get broken in an accident and get the most energy all the time. I have a 2.5 Kw grid tied system on my home that gets the max amount of energy everyday.


----------

